
Nearly 20% of U.S. funeral homes now offer livestreaming - bookofjoe
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;gaming&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;now-even-funerals-are-livestreamed-and-families-are-grateful&#x2F;
======
bookofjoe
[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/08/now-even-funerals-
are...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/08/now-even-funerals-are-
livestreamed-and-families-are-grateful/)

